# how to build an outdoor enclosure



## mitchell (Oct 30, 2007)

i have a water dragon and i think h would like to have a few hours a day in a portable outdoor enclosure. he is only a baby so it dosen't need to be too big. i would like it to be cheap as i spent all my money on my indoor inclosure. thanks


----------

